# Looking to purchase a new Nikon camera



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello. I am looking for a decent but affordable still camera. 
Looking for a camera to take along with me on trips and cruises (scenery and cars) I am a beginner but understand the photography concepts learning about photography in my film class's.

Any suggestions on a camera? im looking for a Nikon.

Ive got about 600.00 to spend and only need one lens.

thanks.


----------



## TheCritic (Sep 6, 2008)

Saw an D90 kit at Costco with 2 image stabilized lenses, for $1230, seemed like a great deal. I mention it because maybe the good deals on the latest stuff will free up some good used stuff. The classifieds section of a Nikon forum may be a great place to start. I'd take last years semi-pro model over this year's entry level any day.


----------



## LoneStar5 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ritz Camera has the Nikon D60 with one lens for $600. That looks like the best camera for your budget. Another option is the D40 with two lenses for $600, but the D60 is a better camera.
Good Luck.


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Nikon D60 is one of the ones I was looking at. Look nice and has all the things I need. Would it be worth spending a little more and getting the d80? or just get d60 with another lens?


----------



## TheCritic (Sep 6, 2008)

Costco has those as well (online), things come with a great warranty there.


----------



## LoneStar5 (Apr 22, 2008)

BryanR said:


> Nikon D60 is one of the ones I was looking at. Look nice and has all the things I need. Would it be worth spending a little more and getting the d80? or just get d60 with another lens?


It depends how serious you want to get with your photography. You could buy the D60 now and if you get real serious you might buy a D300 in a year or two (or the new replacement). Just like computers, camera technology changes and improves rapidly. You buy a good camera today and tomorrow a new and improved model comes out.
The base models are great for general photography but the more creative you want to get the more important the features in the higher end cameras become.
I usually try to buy the best camera body I can afford and add lenses when I can afford them. So, with that in mind you might take a look at the D80 as well.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

LoneStar5 said:


> It depends how serious you want to get with your photography. You could buy the D60 now and if you get real serious you might buy a D300 in a year or two (or the new replacement). Just like computers, camera technology changes and improves rapidly. You buy a good camera today and tomorrow a new and improved model comes out.
> The base models are great for general photography but the more creative you want to get the more important the features in the higher end cameras become.
> I usually try to buy the best camera body I can afford and add lenses when I can afford them. So, with that in mind you might take a look at the D80 as well.


Maybe since he's just a beginner, Nikon is OK for him. So for a beginner....he wouldn't go for serious pics from the beginning..would he? IMO


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

If your looking at the D80 you may as well get the 90. I am also a beginer. The problem you will have with the 90 is you may never learn anything about the camera because at the factory default settings it does an incredible job! Don't fall for the internet venders selling it with the 18-55 & 55-200 lenses. Buy the factory boxed kit with the 18-105VR or just the body with a 18-200VR lense and don't look back. Oh well, there goes your budget.GH


----------



## TheCritic (Sep 6, 2008)

VR lenses are really good to have. Unless you have the sense to buy Pentax, in which case every lens is stabilized!


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

The COSTCO deal isn't bad but I still think you will be ahead by buying the body and the 28-200VR. GH


----------



## Hofbrau (Mar 10, 2007)

*I have the D-50*

With a long lens, a wide angle and a speedlight. Photography is a part time hobby for me and I have to tell you... I havn't begun to use this camera to its potential. There is a guy, kenrockwell.com that really has a lot (if not too much) information on digital cameras.

My suggestion. Get the D-40 and spend the extra money on a better lens and decent flash. The only drawback would be if you want to print pictures larger than 8 x 11. You can always switch the body.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

*Camera*

I'm in the midst of going pro, and used a D80 for a while before I switched to Canon... I'm not going to get into any debates, but for the money, the D80 did an OK job. I would find a camera that doesn't have a CCD sensor though, and stick to a CMOS sensor - you'll have less noise (grain).

Depending on how deep you plan to get into it, I would keep in mind that no camera body will ever make up for a wider aperture or focal length. In my opinion, buy the newest but cheapest body if money is a constraint, and focus on lenses. I would also buy the "fastest" lens you can afford if you are going to be working in dimly lit or low lighted areas (unless you solely shoot inanimate objects with a tripod).

Now if only the 5D Mark II would hurry up!!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I've got a D40 with both the 18-55 and 55-200 VR I'd be willing to part with for $600 (I'm going back to a simpler P&S camera, maybe a Canon S5 or comparable).


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Go to Ken Rockwell.com and let a pro help you make this decision and tune your camera after you get it.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

I personally would steer clear of the d40 and d40x. The AF issue(not really an issue) is simply not appealing.

Are you opposed to a Canon product? If you want a basic walk around dSLR for trips a Canon XT/XTi/XSi would be a GREAT camera. I have a local friend selling a 2700 shutter activation Rebel XT for 350 bucks. Comes with Kit lens, allows you to get a nice memory card + a telephoto. You would be set!


Also claiming you are hampered because you have an entry level dSLR is far from the truth. Glass and the person behind the viewfinder is far more important.


----------

